# Vouchers out of date



## margaret1 (4 Aug 2010)

Has anyone any experience of success when a voucher is out of date?
I just located some Dunnes Stores Club Vouchers expired end of June 2010. I phoned the helpline to see if its possible to re issue but once date expires the voucher expires. I had a similar situation with M&S for a much larger amount. Is it just a case of ce la vie and the obvious solution is to remember to use the vouchers before expiry.


----------



## foxylady (6 Aug 2010)

Go to their customer service , explain the situation and ask if they will extend them for you, what have you got to lose ?


----------



## d2x2 (6 Aug 2010)

I'm terrible for that too, Margaret. If the helpline told you it's over then there is nothing you can do, in my experience.


----------



## CatherineB (6 Aug 2010)

If they won't re-issue them nothing can be done. Nothing can be done in-store though either, customer service can't do anything about re-issuing them. You would imagine head office would re-issue them, bit scabby.


----------



## margaret1 (22 Aug 2010)

I wrote a nice letter and whoopee as a gesture of goodwill and once off only, they will include the expired vouchers in next mailing. Delighted, thanks all.


----------

